# Shoulder clicking!!!



## Boomster (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,
      just wondering what your thoughts are on this. When i do the bench press, overhead press etc i alway have a dull click come from my left shoulder. It doesnt feel serious, the best way i can describe it is its as if a tendon or something is brushing over my joint! Kinda like when you twang an elastic band. I also get it (Mildly) just when i move my arm in a circle at shoulder hight.
Are there any exercises to over come this?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 1, 2005)

ya, i get this too sometimes but after a while it stops because it starts to loosen up. I've never had any problems and been wondering what it is.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 1, 2005)

Have you been dieting at all? Your joints may need to be 'oiled'... try taking some fish oils or flax, that *should* help.


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Have you been dieting at all? Your joints may need to be 'oiled'... try taking some fish oils or flax, that *should* help.



I just bought some fish oil caps, do they really help with joints?


----------



## MCPaulyB (Jun 1, 2005)

My shoulder is all f-ed up from when I dislocated it playing football.  Go to the doctor and get an xray before you f it up more.  It's prolly nothing as long as you've never dislocated it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just bought some fish oil caps, do they really help with joints?


 
  I recommend the following:

  Calcium/Magnesium (bones)
  Glucosamine/Chondroitin (joints)
  MSM (joints and ligements)

  I had a clicking shoulder, and on the advice of someone on this site, started taking these and my clicking went away.  

  Some factoids:

  About bones:


Any damage done by osteoporosis is non-repairable.
Men can get osteoporosis too.
Osteoporosis is 100% preventable.
 About tendons and ligements:

You tendons and ligements are made from type 1 collagen as you grow.
Type 1 collagen has half the tensile strength of steel.
Adults cannot produce type 1 collagen.
Adults can only repair tendons and ligements with type 3 collagen.
Any damage to a tendon or ligement by an adult is a chronic problem (it won't go away)


----------



## Vieope (Jun 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I recommend the following:
> 
> Calcium/Magnesium (bones)
> Glucosamine/Chondroitin (joints)
> ...




_You know too much. Go to hell.

Anyway, I do have that clicking thing too, in my right shoulder tough. _


----------



## Todd_ (Jun 1, 2005)

too much chest, not enough back

shoulders roll in

you hear the click

lay off chest and hit back right including rhomboids and rear delts



or you could assume i am just some 12 year old fat kid eating a lunchable that knows nothing


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just bought some fish oil caps, do they really help with joints?


Fish Oils and Flax do help with bone clicking    (some people notice their ankles click when the walk).


----------



## hawk05 (Jun 1, 2005)

Dislocated my shoulder 5 times...three before the surgery and two after.  Each time kept me out of lifting for 4+ months, not to mention almost a year after the surgery.  Be careful and work on your rear delts to stabilize your shoulder.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2005)

Train The Shoulder Girdle Stabilizers By Doing Rotations against increasing resistance, Both arms, Inside & Outside, Up & Down...

See Medial and Lateral Rotation (They show 2 Motions, you will need 4)
http://www.exrx.net/Articulations/Shoulder.html#anchor106019


If you perform These as a part of your regular routine, you can save your money on all those Pills


----------



## hawk05 (Jun 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Train The Shoulder Girdle Stabilizers By Doing Rotations against increasing resistance, Both arms, Inside & Outside, Up & Down...
> 
> See Medial and Lateral Rotation (They show 2 Motions, you will need 4)
> http://www.exrx.net/Articulations/Shoulder.html#anchor106019
> ...


 The inside and outside are good, but the up and down could be harmful to some people with stability problems.  Doing the up rotation too far will put my shoulder right out again-not to mention it is painful.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 2, 2005)

maybe it is from overtraining and stressing the joint.  id take it easy for a while and see what happens.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

hawk05 said:
			
		

> The inside and outside are good, but the up and down could be harmful to some people with stability problems. Doing the up rotation too far will put my shoulder right out again-not to mention it is painful.


Yes... But if you feel pain with a particular motion, Drop the resistance and work in a smaller ROM

But your goal should be to gradually increase by stretching the ROM and strengthening for greater poundage

This will provide the stability you need to perform scary single rep compound presses

If you can't do one of the motions beacause of pain, you may need to use a stretch band @ a 1/2 or 1 or 2 pounds resistance... This is childs play though, and you will work up to 10, 20, 30lbs in no time.


----------



## cjrmack (Jun 3, 2005)

I have the click too. Never thought much of it because it does not hurt. Also it seems to come and go.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

This may sound weird, but I also have a new mattress which I think helps...
(select comfort)

Before I blew my arm apart in '01' I was having severe trouble with my biceps tendon (inflamed)

There were some nights where I could not sleep - from the pain...

After rehabbing my right arm, and mirroring the rehab, for the left arm...
 And making a ton of new friends w/shoulder probs...

My opinion is... 
Any connective tissue pain can be corrected with the proper training
JUST BUCKLE DOWN and DO IT!!!!


----------



## lpz213 (Jun 3, 2005)

ya, i noticed the clickin noise on my shoulders 2 when i first started liftin, when i started taking flax and fish oils, that shit went away.


----------



## Oz lifter (Jun 3, 2005)

hi

Yeah my left shoulder also clicks, actually it clicks most whilst doing dumbell curls WTF ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 5, 2005)

Oz lifter said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Yeah my left shoulder also clicks, actually it clicks most whilst doing dumbell curls WTF ??


Sounds like biceps tendon!?  Hit your rotations and be very careful with this...
This was my downfall in "01"


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

That noise is called Crepitus. 



> Crepitus: A clinical sign in medicine characterized by a peculiar crackling, crinkly, or grating feeling or sound under the skin, around the lungs, or in the joints.
> 
> Crepitus in soft tissues is often due to gas, most often air, that has penetrated and infiltrated an area where it should not normally be, as for example the soft tissues beneath the skin (a condition called subcutaneous emphysema). Crepitus in a joint can represent cartilage wear in the joint space.
> 
> The term "crepitus" is taken directly from the Latin "crepitus" meaning "a crackling sound or rattle."


----------



## MillerMan (Jun 5, 2005)

I get all kinds of clicks when I rotate my only my LEFT shoulder in a circular motion, It clicked the for the first time when i was pounding up some 90 LB. DBs on Incline Press but I didnt get much if any pain, That workout seems hard on the shoulders because you have to struggle to keep everything in line.


----------



## eh52874 (Jun 6, 2005)

My left shoulder does the same thing when I rotate it, but it is painful when I rotate it in the right spot. I get a clicking in my right bicep also. I've been taking Omega 3,6&9's for four months and this still happens.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just bought some fish oil caps, do they really help with joints?


Hey Eric like Mugde and myself buy those bad boys at costco. there about $6.50 for 300 caps @ 1000 mg each


----------

